# Brand New Engine!



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I saw this for sale at a “local” hobby shop back In September, I had nowhere near that much $$$ then, so I’ve saved since then doing stuff to get extra money and they still had it today! Quite exited about this big guy! It’s a Kato USRA 2-8-2 Heavy Mikado


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Looks like a nice deal !! I'm assuming it's N scale. Is it DC, DCC, DCC/Sound ? Looks like it's missing hand rails along the boiler and other hardware /bell/whistle..What did it cost ? M


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

It is N, its DC and the bells/whistles/rails etc are in the factory bag and I’ve yet to put them on, 125$


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> It is N, its DC and the bells/whistles/rails etc are in the factory bag and I’ve yet to put them on, 125$



Queen;

I have two of those Kato 2-8-2 Mikados. They are great engines! One of the only two US prototype steam locomotives Kato has ever offered in N-scale. The other is a 4-8-4 Northern, but it's way too expensive for me. The only bad thing I've run into with my Kato Mikados is their minimum curve radius. In theory, they can run on 11" radius curves. Unfortunately, I found they derailed a lot on my 12" radius curves. I did some real world testing and ended up tearing out the 12" curves and adopting a 16" minimum radius. This was the size curve that they stayed on reliably. Try yours and see. Maybe Kato has changed their design. My Mikados are decades old.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Oh !!* *Good deal, then, for sure* !! I too have one from my 15 yrs of DC, analog N scale days, now happily back in HO/DCC/Sound last, oh, 12 yrs, say...It probably ran fine back then and has all the hardware + knuckle couplered..
I've no reason but memories, to keep it. Make me an offer if you wish owning 2 Mikados !
(I've other engines, too, of course; ConCor/Trix/Bmann, all analog, knuckle couplered...(I can't make a test track / no longer have / won't buy a DC power pack). Otherwise,
$125 seems a tad steep for an analog jobby in today's becoming/now majority digital environment.
On the other hand, it's the fulfillment it gives us which makes bickering over $30 seem moot and irrelevant !!
I hope you have her fully decorated and up and running, chugging and lugging like a champ, soon as you can !!!
Happy tidings in the new year,
🏭🛤🌄🌵 Mark


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A nice addition to your RR. 
Now.......DON'T DROP IT !


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

SOMEBODY is gonna be shovelin' a LOT of coal to keep that fine lookin' machine up to speed, nice rig too


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> A nice addition to your RR.
> Now.......DON'T DROP IT !


Thanks! I’m fairly good with not dropping things, thankfully. The only poor model that took the fall was that poor old Burlington hopper in the background, I’m currently working on repairing that one!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

traction fan said:


> Queen;
> 
> I have two of those Kato 2-8-2 Mikados. They are great engines! One of the only two US prototype steam locomotives Kato has ever offered in N-scale. The other is a 4-8-4 Northern, but it's way too expensive for me. The only bad thing I've run into with my Kato Mikados is their minimum curve radius. In theory, they can run on 11" radius curves. Unfortunately, I found they derailed a lot on my 12" radius curves. I did some real world testing and ended up tearing out the 12" curves and adopting a 16" minimum radius. This was the size curve that they stayed on reliably. Try yours and see. Maybe Kato has changed their design. My Mikados are decades old.
> 
> ...


I have yet to test it today, been busy with school and stuff. I also acquired 2 new diesels, I couldn’t resist, as cool as the old steamers are, you can’t beat a SD-40 in my opinion.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

telltale said:


> *Oh !!* *Good deal, then, for sure* !! I too have one form my 15 yrs of DC, analog N scale days, now happily back in HO/DCC/Sound last, oh, 12 yrs, say...It probably ran fine back then and has all the hardware + knuckle couplered..
> I've no reason but memories, to keep it. Make me an offer if you wish owning 2 Mikados !
> (I've other engines, too, of course; ConCor/Trix/Bmann, all analog, knuckle couplered...(I can't make a test track / no longer have / won't buy a DC power pack). Otherwise,
> $125 seems a tad steep for an analog jobby in today's becoming/now majority digital environment.
> ...


You have my curiosity, but I’m pretty broke as of now, I’ll start a conversation when I’ve... well... recuperated some funds


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I can identify with that !!


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

That’s the first run, it doesn’t have the boiler details installed. Be careful with installing those stanchions, they’re very small and disappear easily. Detail packs are no longer availble. That’s a super nice loco, I have 2, it’s not easy to put DCC into but it can be done and it and sound pretty good. You’ll be very happy with it


----------



## usmiladim (Dec 14, 2020)

QueenoftheGN said:


> I saw this for sale at a “local” hobby shop back In September, I had nowhere near that much $$$ then, so I’ve saved since then doing stuff to get extra money and they still had it today! Quite exited about this big guy! It’s a Kato USRA 2-8-2 Heavy Mikado
> View attachment 549744


Beautiful Locomotive


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice steamer!


----------



## TVRR (Nov 15, 2019)

Nice buy at that price, the detail pkg alone will bring $25~30. If yours came without traction tire equipped driver, let me know and I'll look in my parts box. Have fun with the handrails!


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

So if you sell the detail package, you lose more than $30 in value on the locomotive, and you can’t get another one. That’s shooting yourself in the foot


----------



## cjp53 (Oct 9, 2020)

I have two Kato Mikado's and really like them.As already stated be very careful putting those part on.I made the mistake of taking mine to a local train shop to have them put on and the guy crushed several pieces saying it was brittle plastic parts.I believe it was a very heavy hand on his part that did it.I was able to locate the parts I needed for only a few dollars.They are out there,I got them from some forum members so don't over pay if you lose any.Make sure you add that traction tire.You'll be very happy with that Mikado and yes that was a good price even if it was a first run.


----------



## TVRR (Nov 15, 2019)

biglionelguy said:


> So if you sell the detail package, you lose more than $30 in value on the locomotive, and you can’t get another one. That’s shooting yourself in the foot


Not suggesting a sale, just pointing out what a great deal he got, there are a lot of Mikes for sale with no detail package. I am currently detailing one that came without the pkt and it's a PITA to find and fabricate needed parts. Fortunately I have a couple of GHQ kits for the Southern version Which really helps.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

TVRR said:


> Not suggesting a sale, just pointing out what a great deal he got, there are a lot of Mikes for sale with no detail package. I am currently detailing one that came without the pkt and it's a PITA to find and fabricate needed parts. Fortunately I have a couple of GHQ kits for the Southern version Which really helps.


Figured, I wouldn’t sell the detail kit anyway (my way of seeing it is, “If it came with the locomotive, use it”) 
And if you still need the detail kit I could save you some time, I found an EBay listing for one, not sure if it’s still there, but I’ll try and find it for you.

(Assuming your talking about me, anyway, it’s She, lol)


----------



## TVRR (Nov 15, 2019)

I beg your pardon ma'am, how embarrassing. I have located or made just about everything needed. Still trying to decide what to use for the steam pop offs and running lamps on the boiler face.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

These https://www.amazon.com/EDGELEC-Prew...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ== Might work for the running lights, you'd have to put the wires inside the shell, but they're small enough to look realistic (ish)


----------

